# New, thinner M-edge now available



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

It's called "Go" and it's on Amazon. Thinner, no light, no pockets, no closure, but it has the Amazon hinge plus elastic and comes in five colors (real leather only). $29.99 and eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime.

M-edge GO! Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Black)


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

wow -- these look nice!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are all the colors...


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I like them, but I wish they'd added green and/or sapphire blue too!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks nice, I especially like the pink one.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

any1 know if there is a closure to keep the case closed when the kindle is not being used?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> any1 know if there is a closure to keep the case closed when the kindle is not being used?


It says in the original post, there is not.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

M-edge is too late for me - i got tired of waiting and put my own case together using the amazon case innards and a really nice suede journal cover - super lightweight and no bulk! better luck next time, m-edge!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I wonder why they didn't duplicate all the colors too?


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Christina said:


> I like them, but I wish they'd added green and/or sapphire blue too!


I agree! If they had in that jade green, I would order.

However, I wish M-Edge would change the interior cover color to a darker color. Shows too much dirt/wear.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Seems like a nice alternative to the basic Amazon cover......I'm still madly in love with Oberon hehe.......I may like my Oberon better than my Kindle!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Umm "No"


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Seems like a nice alternative to the basic Amazon cover......I'm still madly in love with Oberon hehe.......I may like my Oberon better than my Kindle!


I don't think I could go that far. If it weren't for my Kindle, I'd have no need for my Oberon.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think they look great, for a slim light cover. Like the Amazon basic K2 cover, but in colors. They would slip into my handbag much easier than an Oberon, and be lighter in weight. With out a closure, covers slip in and out easier, also.

Of course they don't have the beauty, of an Oberon.

But its good to have choices.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

They seem to me like a GREAT alternative to the Amazon cover.. same price, great colors and the corners in addition to the hinge!  I wonder if they will add more colors if they start getting orders and requests?


----------



## Nix Cadavre (Apr 3, 2009)

I really wish it had a clasp or strap of some sort to hold it shut like the other M-Edge offerings.

I was close to getting this, but I really want that feature!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

those do look very nice


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks (to me) pretty much JUST like the original K1 cover that everyone supposedly hated.  I don't get it.   (I LIKE the original K1 cover, but most people, I gather, didn't).


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

looks like they have all the advantages of an amazon cover but with great colors & hopefully a nicer leather. (i love the amazon cover & i never have a problem with it opening in my bag even though there is no clasp). this is actually exactly the cover i was wishing m-edge had available (closure tabs bug me). i ordered a red one. if i like it, i'll probably order it in other colors too.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

If they offer the Pebbled Blue - I'm in!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

vg said:


> If they offer the Pebbled Blue - I'm in!


Request it. Looks pretty nice though.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you! This is just what I was looking for. I love the Amazon cover, but wanted a color. I just ordered the purple, and if they come out with a green, I'll probably order that too. Thanks again!


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.  I ordered a red one and it should be here tomorrow.  I love the function of the Amazon cover, but it's too blah.  I ordered an Oberon ROH in purple, and although it's beautiful, it just feels too bulky and heavy for me.  I guess I'll have to sell it.  I never even used it, just tried my K2 in it and then put it back in the box.  I think this M-edge will be just right for me.  Cute, but not too bulky.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been waiting for this one.
I love the looks of the Oberon but......
I wanted the hinge.
I did not want the extra leather of pockets for cards, pockets for lights, closure straps, bottons, etc. Not that I think that is bad.  But I carry my K2 with my every day.  And I wanted this.
Thanks for the info.
Thank you  Harvey for the link.  I hope this gets KB credit?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you Harvey for the link. I hope this gets KB credit?


Yes it does - thank you for asking! Here's the link for the black GO! Jacket:

*M-edge GO! Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Black)*

...and here's a link that shows a search page of all of their GO! Jacket colors:

*M-edge Kindle GO Jacket*


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Huh.  I wish their hinges worked as well as Amazon's do.  And I wish it had a small closure of some sort.  But at least it's another option for those interested.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sticking with my M-Edge Prodigy. Doesn't look like the Go comes in synthetic leather, which was the main draw of M-Edge for me. I also like the closure strap and the extra space for the light (once I get one!) but I'm sure this will appeal to some people.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah it does appeal to some - me.
I ordered my Mocha cover - expected delivery (normal mailing) the 15th.
Thanks again for he link, Harvey.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OOOhh - if I had a K2, I would definitely be all over that purple!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I like it - if I had a K2 I'd be all over that one for carrying in my purse.  Love my Oberon but it does make my purse significantly heavier.  I'd use a cute coordinating elastic band (like a big ponytail holder or, more likely, a headband) to keep it closed, though.  And I'd miss having a pocket - I like keeping a "please call if found" card in the pocket.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone received their Go cover yet?  What do you think of it if you have?  Mine is schedule to be delivered tomorrow, so I'll be back with some pictures.  I ordered the red one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I received mine yesterday (pink). It's virtually identical to the Amazon K2 cover with the addition of the corner straps. It does seem to be a bit thicker leather than the Amazon cover as well. I'm very happy with it (although, like their other covers, it did stink when I opened it  ) I love the fact there's no extra room on the spine and that it folds back completely flat. I do wish they had left in the pockets, but I'll live. I hope they decide to offer the rest of their colors in this style as well. I'd pick up the Sapphire and Jade in a heartbeat. 

I'll take some pictures this afternoon.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Luv, do the hinges seem to work better in this style than they do in the Prodigy cover?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Luv, do the hinges seem to work better in this style than they do in the Prodigy cover?


I knew you were going to ask 

I got my Kindle in on the first try. No need to use the spoon this time. I don't know if we got a bad batch last time, or if they've made some changes, but they do seem to be better. I did have trouble taking it out though..but that was my own fault. I forgot to take off the bottom corner strap.  LOL!


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

the hinges on my GO and my amazon cover seem to all appearances to be identical.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

So the Go is thicker then the Amazon cover?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I knew you were going to ask
> 
> I got my Kindle in on the first try. No need to use the spoon this time. I don't know if we got a bad batch last time, or if they've made some changes, but they do seem to be better. I did have trouble taking it out though..but that was my own fault. I forgot to take off the bottom corner strap.  LOL!


How did you know?! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

Lilly said:


> So the Go is thicker then the Amazon cover?


Thickness is equal.





































and the reason the Go will not be my permanent cover:


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^ OMG - I can't believe that they did that.  Have you called them about this?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Whoa! That's a defect in my book!

Melissa


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

PJ said:


> ^^^ OMG - I can't believe that they did that. Have you called them about this?


You took the words out of my mouth (we all know this is a figure of speach - right?).


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

No, I haven't. 

Although, on an interesting side note, I *did* write to TrendyDigital with input about their new MaxGuard cover yesterday, because I've seen their employees post here, and I wanted to give them honest and detailed feedback about their first kindle cover.

This morning I had this note in my inbox:

---------------------------------------------------------

Thank you so much for taking the time to write to us with some very detailed and
thoughtful feedback.

We will consider your input in our next revision of the case. Some of the issues
mentioned were debated amongst our team. We will collect more opinions from
customers so that we can improve our design in the future.

We have refunded $5 through Amazon as  token of appreciation.
We are grateful for the opportunity to have your business and come again to
check us out  on web site www.trendydigital.com and also at amazon.com

Thanks.

Mark

---------------------------------------------------------

The next mail I got was from Amazon letting me know I'd gotten a $5 credit applied to my credit card.

While the MaxGuard will also not be my permanent case (nor the oberon or the amazon cover, I have a pretty specific set of criteria in mind) I'd be inclined to purchase their next revision, as there are some really great aspects to their first attempt.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Why do the hinges look like they are set closer together on the Go cover than on the Amazon?  Is that just an optical illusion from the pic?

I can see that the front looks wider than the back, but I can also see that the spine isn't sitting straight either - so that pushes the front out further.

I'm really torn about trying the Go cover.  In my experience so far with 2 other types of covers from them, the M-edge products just aren't "all that."  Oberon is still my favorite by miles.


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

kari said:


> Why do the hinges look like they are set closer together on the Go cover than on the Amazon? Is that just an optical illusion from the pic?
> 
> I can see that the front looks wider than the back, but I can also see that the spine isn't sitting straight either - so that pushes the front out further.
> 
> I'm really torn about trying the Go cover. In my experience so far with 2 other types of covers from them, the M-edge products just aren't "all that." Oberon is still my favorite by miles.


It's an optical illusion. They are, as far as I can tell, the same hinge.

The problem with the Go is that the "spine" section is twice as wide as it needs to be, which results in that odd overlap. It looks/feels sloppy, especially compared with the amazon cover. It may not bug some people, honestly, but precision is important to me.

My problem with the M-Edge covers in general is that the microfiber gets grimy over months of folded-over use. The fabric in the amazon cover or the wool in the oberon are both superior by far. Had I known it was an option, I would have had oberon leave the wool off my cover. I think the kindle screen needs protection from sharp impacts, and not much more.

Of the four covers I've purchased thus far, the Oberon is the one I'm currently using daily. I have hope for the noreve, but we'll see.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

bukuwawa said:


> Thickness is equal.


Thanks for the pics


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Got mine today.
Put it on - nice.
It is a little more leather in the middle than the amazon cover, but it still works.
The picture of yours seems to have more excess than mine does, though.
I would like a little less than I have, but what I see on yours is more.
Tough call.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

The color looks a lot different on yours than on the Amazon site too. 
Is this the one you got? 
http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Jacket-Kindle-Genuine-Leather-Smooth/dp/B0025PJVXA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1239760053&sr=8-6

Melissa


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

meljackson said:


> The color looks a lot different on yours than on the Amazon site too.
> Is this the one you got?
> http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Jacket-Kindle-Genuine-Leather-Smooth/dp/B0025PJVXA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1239760053&sr=8-6
> 
> Melissa


That's smooth mocha. I have it in the Prodigy cover and it looks more like the pictures on here than on the Amazon site. Kind of blah.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

bukuwawa said:


> Thickness is equal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should send that cover back, that can't be right!?!
Having it not line up evenly, is NOT ok!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Just received mine today in the fushia, thanks to the Easter egg contest!!!!  I really like it and it seems to line up fine.  My only question is I was able to get it in the clamps just fine, but how do I take it back out??  I'm so afraid of hurting my kindle!  I just popped it in without paying any attention to how I did it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a little lever on the top hinge, push it down towards the bottom of the case ( just remember to take the corners off the other side off first or it won't slide off. LOL! I did that earlier today. I have the same cover you do, love the pink.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

bukuwawa said:


> and the reason the Go will not be my permanent cover:


If that were mine, I'd be sending them that picture & asking if that's how they meant for the front & back to line up (or not). They might just send you a better one.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

The top clip is on a spring.  Slide it down to release the top of the Kindle and then rotate it out of the cover to release it from the bottom comma shaped clip.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> There's a little lever on the top hinge, push it down towards the bottom of the case ( just remember to take the corners off the other side off first or it won't slide off. LOL! I did that earlier today. I have the same cover you do, love the pink.


Thanks!! Didn't want to hurt her!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like to see pictured of yours Saylorgirl! Please?


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I would like to see pictured of yours Saylorgirl! Please?


I'm at my office right now, I will post one later. I love the way it folds back to read! And it is so secure I have no worries.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

bukuwawa said:


>


I will post a pic when I can, but for now let me say that my new cover has almost the same excess in the middle that yours shows (not quite though) and is perfectly even at the edge. Quite a diff.
Still lays over almost flat (good enough for new) and the hinge is perfect. The only other prob. is that the K2 lays in the cover slightly crooked. I does not in the Amazon cover (amazing how good the original cover is). But I like the Mocha color and the stiffer feel. I wanted it to look a litttle more like a good book and without the advertising because it is with me all the time and I spend a lot of time at work.
Oh yeah, mine did not seem to have any odor when I got it. Just a slight leather smell.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my mocha go cover today. I really love it. I liked the amazon case but find black to be boring and wanted better leather. Also this case has a less flimsy spine and its slightly thicker and seems more comfortable in the hands than the amazon case. Mine flushes to the edge just fine . I like the mocha color, I think it looks pretty close to the pictures I have seen on the website. Now if they would offer blue... For me, its the best case I have gotten from them because I don't want a huge ledge , don't need the light and hated pockets and straps.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Would the mocha match this skin? This is the skin I have and I can't find a case to match it.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19083.htm

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the mocha M-Edge would go perfectly with that skin.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

That skin would go great with the mocha.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you! I just ordered the case. I need to stop spending money for today.

Melissa


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I would like to see pictured of yours Saylorgirl! Please?


Here are the pictures she is nekkid!! Her skin will arrive from decal girl on Friday!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

FYI- I asked about possibly getting a blue GO jacket in the future and here is the response:

Dear Lisa,

We are very happy to hear that you are enjoying your new Go jacket!  We are planning on expanding the color selection for our Go jacket to include all of the solid genuine leather colors that we offer on our other jackets. So the Go jackets will be available in Pebbled Navy Blue and in Sapphire Blue.  We expect to have these available sometime in early May.

If you would like to be notified as soon as new products are available, please follow the link below and signup for or newsletter.

Take care,
Team M-Edge

Now I will have to decide between the 2 blue colors. I want both and the green but that would be to excesive


----------



## jamom (Feb 27, 2009)

I got my Go jacket in fuschia today.  It definitely lines up straight, no overhang like the one in the pictures previously posted.  That case must be defective.  I did not have any problem with the hinges and it does fold back nicely.  I only wish it had been offered in jade green...  I also ordered the Amazon case and I can't decide whether to keep it or send it back.  I like the way it folds back so nicely.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

jamom said:


> I got my Go jacket in fuschia today. It definitely lines up straight, no overhang like the one in the pictures previously posted. That case must be defective. I did not have any problem with the hinges and it does fold back nicely. I only wish it had been offered in jade green... I also ordered the Amazon case and I can't decide whether to keep it or send it back. I like the way it folds back so nicely. Decisions, decisions.


Sounds like it will be available in the jade green in early May. That will be tempting - I really like my platform M-edge in that color. But fuschia is another favorite too. Decisions, decisions, as you said.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow my mocha case just showed up 24 hours after I ordered it. It matches my skin perfectly.

Melissa


----------

